# Perch Tank



## Mil Spec R5 (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone need a perch tank? I have a 330 gallon tank made out of an IBC tank and a pond filter. I've kept perch alive in it for months during the spring when we were fishin for yellows in the Colorado. I'm moving to Dallas and don't want to move it. P.m. me if interested.

I know this is not the "classifieds" but this is something specialized that only catfishermen would care about.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm interested in it. were is it at? and how much do you want for it.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Pm sent . Don't apologize for posting it here ! Lol


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like it will do the job. 
For you fellows that need a home bait tank I suggest you try to get a 12 cu. ft chest type freezer. They make great bait vats. Just plug the drain and get a big aquarium filter and pump. BBjim and I have two that keep a couple of pounds of shiners or 60 blue gill alive all winter.
Much cheaper by the pound than by the dozen.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Good idea Sunbeam


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cool Idea.. good share if anything..
I see those tanks alot.. what do they run cost wise


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

What do you feed them?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunbeam is right, freezers make a good insulated tank fo r minners. Also, I have a 325 gal. stock tank for perch and goldfish. Works well!


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

*WHAT DO YOU FEED THEM?*


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

tbone, what type of pump are you using? It looks like it works well. I bought a 1958 14' glasspar Lido fiberglas boat a few years ago just to get the motor and decided to make a bait tank out of it. It will keep about 60 bream (oops I meant "perch" Sunbeam) alive during the winter using aquarium pumps, but during the summer they die off fast. The water in yours is blue. Do you use some type of additive?
Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Sunbeam,
Do you put any additives in the water like they do at the bait shop. Do you feed them.
I have a place at Limestone and during March/April we can do through 12-36 dozen minnows a weekend which gets fairly expensive when we buy them at the local bait shops. We normally put leftovers in minnow buckets and leave them in the water but but most end up dying by the next weekend. 
Where did you buy the pump/filter for the unit? I use an aquarium pump and stones for my small bait box(30 qt cooler) but it will not hold 6 plus dozen for a week.
Any additional info you can provide is certainly appreciated.
Thanks


----------

